# My move is getting more real every day



## Marie5656 (Aug 14, 2020)

*Decided to start a diary thread about my pending move, to keep it all in one place.  Forgive me if I drone on a lot about this, feel free to not think you have to read EVERYTHING I post...but check in once in a while.
This is a whole new thing for me. I mean, I have moved before, several times in my life, so the move itself is not a new thing for me.  Just that this one is part of a significant life change for me. .moving to "senior living",  in the company of my peers.
I am starting the downsizing. Getting rid of a lot of possessions and furniture I will no longer need or want. In a couple weeks I am having a dumpster delivered to the house. Then a couple friends, and my cousin will come to help me load it up.  My goal is to have most of what I am getting rid of moved that day, while I have the help. 
It seems that baring something unforseen, I will be in the new place November 1st. They are sending me some more paperwork I need to fill out, but she said I am NEXT on waiting list.  
I am anxious and happy all at the same time.
More to come.*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 14, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Decided to start a diary thread about my pending move, to keep it all in one place.  Forgive me if I drone on a lot about this, feel free to not think you have to read EVERYTHING I post...but check in once in a while.
> This is a whole new thing for me. I mean, I have moved before, several times in my life, so the move itself is not a new thing for me.  Just that this one is part of a significant life change for me. .moving to "senior living",  in the company of my peers.
> I am starting the downsizing. Getting rid of a lot of possessions and furniture I will no longer need or want. In a couple weeks I am having a dumpster delivered to the house. Then a couple friends, and my cousin will come to help me load it up.  My goal is to have most of what I am getting rid of moved that day, while I have the help.
> It seems that baring something unforseen, I will be in the new place November 1st. They are sending me some more paperwork I need to fill out, but she said I am NEXT on waiting list.
> ...


I am so excited for you.  I know you will love it, cause I would love it.  Just be careful, don’t hurt yourself downsizing--be the director not the worker bee.  Keep us updated, I want all the details, I am so, hmm, interested (maybe a little nosy).


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 14, 2020)

@Aneeda72  do not worry, I am good at delegating. LOL Plan to sit on my deck and supervise.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 14, 2020)

I’m excited for you also Maria. That was a smart decision on your part. I look forward to viewing your new location and all the new people and places you’ll go.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 14, 2020)

I am so happy for you Marie. You have such strength and courage to do the things you do.  Seems like you have everything so organized and you are ready to make the move.. I'm sure you will be very happy in your new home. I do have a question, did you find it hard to decide what to take and what to discard? 
This is a big concern of mine when the time comes for me to make a move. I look through the rooms and it seems everything has a memory or story attached to it. How did you manage that?


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 14, 2020)

@Ruth n Jersey  as for decisions, for the most part no issues.  I have 3 dressers in bed room. going to keep 1, My recliner is not in good shape, will buy a new one to be delivered when I move. Place has a microwave, so mine can go. Some of the furniture I was wanting to get rid of before this. Most of Rick's tools will be divided between my niece, and a friend of Ricks. Julie will save out a small number of tools I will want at the place...couple screwdrivers, a wrench and the like.
Again, some of my things I needed to replace anyway. Getting a new bed. Only thing I am sad about is kitchen table. A friend of Rick's built it long before we knew each other. It will be too big for the apartment. So that is really the only thing it will be sad to part with.
Rick accumulated a lot of stuff before he moved in. Which I do not need. Nothing sentimental, just stuff. 
I have a table I want to keep, in living room. Top of it needs to be refinished. That will get done.
Julie will be taking my chest freezer (it is 5 cu ft and just 2 years old) and my mom's cedar chest.  And Ricks big tool box.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 15, 2020)

*Well, a friend came today to clear some stuff out of the shed. He had asked if he could have it. I said take the stuff. He is one of the guys coming to help me on dumpster day and he said he may want more of the stuff I am getting rid of. 
There were a couple plastic totes in the shed, so he brought them inside for me. Just need to clean the dust off the outside, and start packing up things like winter clothes, and nick nacks.  Once more stuff is out of house on dumpster day, I will have more room to stack the totes.*


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2020)

Marie, are you moving into an apartment or a house?  Will be it be easy to maintain social distancing?  That worried me immediately when I read of your move.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, a friend came today to clear some stuff out of the shed. He had asked if he could have it. I said take the stuff. He is one of the guys coming to help me on dumpster day and he said he may want more of the stuff I am getting rid of.
> There were a couple plastic totes in the shed, so he brought them inside for me. Just need to clean the dust off the outside, and start packing up things like winter clothes, and nick nacks.  Once more stuff is out of house on dumpster day, I will have more room to stack the totes.*


Hmm, you got anything I want?


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 15, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, you got anything I want?


Sure..come on over. I am ordering pizza and wings for lunch


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2020)

_I hope it's everything you want it to be!! Happy for you!_


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> Sure..come on over. I am ordering pizza and wings for lunch


Yummy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2020)

Marie, I'm very happy and exited for you too!  I really admire you for the way you've been coping with Rick's passing and handling everything so well on your own.  I think this is an important move for you, and I'd definitely be nervous if I was going through this change.  I wish you the best and much happiness in your new place....hugs.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 15, 2020)

@Marie5656 please keep posting what is happening with your pending move
I am learning I could start a 'new to me life' somewhere else if huz passes before me
Please do let us know how your move progresses


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @Marie5656 please keep posting what is happening with your pending move
> I am learning I could start a 'new to me life' somewhere else if huz passes before me
> Please do let us know how your move progresses


I certainly plan to start a new life if hub passes before me-first thing on the list-sell this stupid house .


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 15, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I certainly plan to start a new life if hub passes before me-first thing on the list-sell this stupid house .


Yes. This house was mine before I met Rick. When I broached the subject of downsizing to an apartment later in life he was against it.  So, while I miss him, I am glad I am moving on.

@peramangkelder   I am more than happy to keep you posted. Just watch this thread. I am going to use it as my progress marker


----------



## bingo (Aug 15, 2020)

exciting stuff!


----------



## Duster (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm downsizing, too.  A large portable kitchen island and a jelly cupboard left this week to daughter in law's apartment and her sister's new house. 
I'm re~homing all of the big heavy furniture {while we can still manage it} and replacing it with sturdy, folding furniture.
You might want to look into what is available in folding and duel purpose furnishings, since your space is limited.
We're only remodeling, but it doesn't hurt to look ahead to future needs.


----------



## deesierra (Aug 15, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Decided to start a diary thread about my pending move, to keep it all in one place.  Forgive me if I drone on a lot about this, feel free to not think you have to read EVERYTHING I post...but check in once in a while.
> This is a whole new thing for me. I mean, I have moved before, several times in my life, so the move itself is not a new thing for me.  Just that this one is part of a significant life change for me. .moving to "senior living",  in the company of my peers.
> I am starting the downsizing. Getting rid of a lot of possessions and furniture I will no longer need or want. In a couple weeks I am having a dumpster delivered to the house. Then a couple friends, and my cousin will come to help me load it up.  My goal is to have most of what I am getting rid of moved that day, while I have the help.
> It seems that baring something unforseen, I will be in the new place November 1st. They are sending me some more paperwork I need to fill out, but she said I am NEXT on waiting list.
> ...


Your courage and determination to start a new life for yourself is admirable Marie. You are obviously a very strong woman who has overcome other life challenges with strength and pride. I wish you all good things as you move forward!!


----------



## Dolly (Aug 18, 2020)

You are inspiring. One of those people I wish I knew as well as meeting on line. It was difficult for us moving to this new, smaller place, but it was well worth the effort. When we were clearing out our shed, Mark found a bike at the back he hadn't seen since 1980!


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 19, 2020)

Just heard from apartment mgr. Yesterday. They have a place ready for me. I have to go next week to give them more paperwork and I will get my move in date. Probably Nov. 1st.

I appreciate all of your kind words. As for strength?  I do not know. Right now I am scared less. What I am not doing is second guessing myself. I know it is the right direction for me. But I have been here almost 30 years. Wow.

@Dolly  thanks


----------



## katlupe (Aug 19, 2020)

Yeah, these places have a lot of paperwork, but it is worth it. Of course, I was leaving an unhappy life, but from my first day here (senior living apartment complex) I have loved it. Downsizing is the key and sounds like you are doing good. 

I love that you are sharing your life change with us!


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 19, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I love that you are sharing your life change with us!



*Thanks. One thing I love about this forum is that it gives us a chance to learn, and to share what we know with other seniors going through similar life events.  In the 4 years I have belonged to SF it has been a great place.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 19, 2020)

Marie,

Have you decided what to do with your current home?

In this area, some of the park owners/managers buy units to use as rentals or have a waiting list of prospective buyers.

It might be worth approaching them to see if they would be able to assist you in disposing of yours.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 19, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Marie,
> 
> Have you decided what to do with your current home?
> 
> ...


*I am going to offer it over to the park. I am not of a mind to want to deal with it myself. That is what my neighbor did with his*


----------



## Dolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Marie5656*
When we moved here after 34 years in our old house I sat on the sofa and cried for a week. I was soooo out of my comfort zone! What a wimp eh? After a couple of weeks I got to know people and now wouldn't live anywhere else. It's frightening moving after years in the same place. A bit like uprooting an old oak tree, but by gum was it worth it. I've had a new lease of life and, having no grandchildren of our own, we've been adopted by a young family!


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 19, 2020)

*@Dolly I can relate. I am sure there will be some separation anxiety.  I have always been a bit of a loner. But this isolation has taught me I need and WANT to be around people more.  Socialization is so important. And the office of the aging in my new area has several activities for seniors as well.  I am sure activities are different now, but once things open up more I am there.*


----------



## deesierra (Aug 19, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> Just heard from apartment mgr. Yesterday. They have a place ready for me. I have to go next week to give them more paperwork and I will get my move in date. Probably Nov. 1st.
> 
> I appreciate all of your kind words. As for strength?  I do not know. Right now I am scared less. What I am not doing is second guessing myself. I know it is the right direction for me. But I have been here almost 30 years. Wow.
> 
> @Dolly  thanks


Good for you for not second guessing yourself! It's so important to follow your heart and instincts in situations like this. 2 years ago I sold my home of 20 years (the mortgage had become a big burden on retirement income). I needed the money from it before I could buy something else. The house sold in 12 days and I found myself scrambling to find a temporary place to live that would allow me to keep my 4 dogs, while I searched for a new home. I was about to buy a used motor home and just live on the road for a while, but a kind older couple who lived 70 miles away and who loved dogs understood my plight and accepted me as a roommate. Even still, I felt like a ship adrift with the tide. It was a difficult few months of my life, but I knew in my heart that I would find my new home sooner than later, and I did. I'm now mortgage free and am so grateful and blessed!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2020)

_Happy for you!_


----------



## Dolly (Aug 21, 2020)

So glad to hear your news. you have a date to look forward toI'm so happy for you  .


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 22, 2020)

*Been going through a lot of stuff to get rid of when dumpster comes next week. Piling it up in a corner of my living room . My husband was really into electronics and stuff. DVD players, VCRs, stereo equipment. A lot of which I already got rid of. Most of what is left are cords, HDMI cables, remotes, and did I mention cords and cables?  
Granted, I am weeding out a lot of my own stuff, but really. My feeling is, if I do not know what it is or what it is used for, it goes.  what a project.

*


----------



## deesierra (Aug 22, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Been going through a lot of stuff to get rid of when dumpster comes next week. Piling it up in a corner of my living room . My husband was really into electronics and stuff. DVD players, VCRs, stereo equipment. A lot of which I already got rid of. Most of what is left are cords, HDMI cables, remotes, and did I mention cords and cables?
> Granted, I am weeding out a lot of my own stuff, but really. My feeling is, if I do not know what it is or what it is used for, it goes.  what a project.
> 
> View attachment 119279*


Purging to move is a hideously daunting project! But the upside is, I think I've finally learned not to be such a packrat . Better late than never I guess .


----------



## Dolly (Aug 23, 2020)

We had 3 piles: Keep, Charity shop, dump. By the time we moved, the staff at the town tip knew us well and always gave us a warm welcome lol


----------



## Keesha (Aug 23, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Been going through a lot of stuff to get rid of when dumpster comes next week. Piling it up in a corner of my living room . My husband was really into electronics and stuff. DVD players, VCRs, stereo equipment. A lot of which I already got rid of. Most of what is left are cords, HDMI cables, remotes, and did I mention cords and cables?
> Granted, I am weeding out a lot of my own stuff, but really. My feeling is, if I do not know what it is or what it is used for, it goes.  what a project.
> 
> View attachment 119279*


Good for you Maria. It’s a lot of work but you are going to be so much better off. I’m doing the same with our house. Purging! That’s a great name for it. 
Im excited for you.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2020)

Settle on a dollar amount that works for you $5.00, $10.00, $20.00, etc...

If a useful item that you _*might need*_ someday can be purchased for that amount or less then donate it or pitch it and replace it if and when the day comes that you actually need it.

Also, try to be ruthless when paring down the kitchen items.  We are at a point in life when the microwave is more valuable to us than most of the pots, pans, small appliances, and gadgets that we've accumulated over the last half-century.

It's time to let the _stuff _go and learn to travel light.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 23, 2020)

@Marie5656   So happy for you for your new venture. 

I think you've made a great decision for yourself.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 23, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Been going through a lot of stuff to get rid of when dumpster comes next week. Piling it up in a corner of my living room . My husband was really into electronics and stuff. DVD players, VCRs, stereo equipment. A lot of which I already got rid of. Most of what is left are cords, HDMI cables, remotes, and did I mention cords and cables?
> Granted, I am weeding out a lot of my own stuff, but really. My feeling is, if I do not know what it is or what it is used for, it goes.  what a project.
> 
> View attachment 119279*


I have a whole large box full of cords, tried to give them to my son, nope he said.  “I have my own box.”  . I think they multiply when we are not looking.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 23, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Settle on a dollar amount that works for you $5.00, $10.00, $20.00, etc...
> 
> If a useful item that you _*might need*_ someday can be purchased for that amount or less then donate it or pitch it and replace it if and when the day comes that you actually need it.
> 
> ...


Yup, when daughter moved to a larger house we gave her a lot.  When we moved to the apartment we really paired down on kitchen stuff because there was no room.  Then, when we bought the new house, I paired it down more.  We really dont cook so I don’t need so many pots.  Fry pans mostly .


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 26, 2020)

*Went to the apartments today to finish with paperwork. If all my info comes back OK, I may well be in some time in October. Got some folks coming tomorrow to help haul stuff outside to dumpster.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm happy for you @Marie5656, it's a wise move on your part and I know you won't regret it.  Glad you're getting some help with your stuff.


----------



## Dolly (Aug 27, 2020)

Not long now


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 28, 2020)

@Dolly, isn't that the truth. I found stuff I had not seen in years.   Well, cleared out a lot yesterday.  And then my niece, Julie, and my cousin Kevin stayed and helped me give the place a good cleaning.  It needed it. Seems very empty now. But more space is good for me...nothing to trip over.  I tend to fall a time or two,
I have more stuff I will need to unload before I move, but what I have left is stuff I need to have here before I go.  I did not realize just how many books I have until I saw them all in one place. YIKES


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 3, 2020)

*So, I officially have a move in date. October 14th.  Very close. All my references checked...medical, financial and Mobile home park Manager.  So, I am in.  The apartment I am getting is vacant now, but they need time to give it a paint job, and otherwise clean. Shampoo rugs and all.
When the time comes, I will be going radio silent for several days, will let you know then*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 3, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *So, I officially have a move in date. October 14th.  Very close. All my references checked...medical, financial and Mobile home park Manager.  So, I am in.  The apartment I am getting is vacant now, but they need time to give it a paint job, and otherwise clean. Shampoo rugs and all.
> When the time comes, I will be going radio silent for several days, will let you know then*


Marie that's great news I'm excited for you!

It will be good to get moved and settled before the cold weather, holidays, etc...


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2020)

This is so exciting, @Marie5656.  I'll eagerly follow your move in and adjustment period.  With your ever-positive attitude and resilience, it should be a breeze.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 8, 2020)

*On Friday I will be going furniture shopping. New bed and nightstand, chair (one of those motorized lift chairs), and either a love seat or a couple day chairs.  Julie and Michelle went to a local furniture store to look for furniture for their place.
The asked about what I am looking for and some stuff is in stock now. Somethings have a several week waiting list. Supply chain slow downs. Luckily I can get the bed and lift chair right away. I have a dresser I am briging, and a couple tables.
So it may take me a bit longer to get everything I need to furnish the place.*


----------



## Jules (Sep 8, 2020)

Always good to in and get a feel of the place.  You’ll have the essentials.  It’s getting exciting.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 9, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *On Friday I will be going furniture shopping. New bed and nightstand, chair (one of those motorized lift chairs), and either a love seat or a couple day chairs.  Julie and Michelle went to a local furniture store to look for furniture for their place.
> The asked about what I am looking for and some stuff is in stock now. Somethings have a several week waiting list. Supply chain slow downs. Luckily I can get the bed and lift chair right away. I have a dresser I am briging, and a couple tables.
> So it may take me a bit longer to get everything I need to furnish the place.*


Although I ended up buying a sofa, for the bed in it when the kids visit, I prefer individual chairs.  For us oldies, chairs are easier to get out of and more comfortable IMO.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 9, 2020)

I agree with @Jules as long as you've got the basics to get in and get settled.

After a week or two, a new pattern of living will emerge and the apartment will let you know what it needs.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> After a week or two, a new pattern of living will emerge and the apartment will let you know what it needs.


Such a good point.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree with @Jules as long as you've got the basics get in and get settled.
> 
> After a week or two, a new pattern of living will emerge and the apartment will let you know what it needs.



That seems to be the way it goes ..   and it all takes a while to figure out.    It did for me anyway.  But the process is fun.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 9, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Although I ended up buying a sofa, for the bed in it when the kids visit, I prefer individual chairs.  For us oldies, chairs are easier to get out of and more comfortable IMO.


 I hear you. My niece is going to help me pick out stuff, I did say I needed things that are old people friendly


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 15, 2020)

*This afternoon, I am meeting Julie at a furniture store in Batavia to start picking out furniture.  She suggested I make a list of all the furniture and things I need, even if this place does not sell it. Then we can check off what we have gotten.
Then she says, Oh, by the way, bring your check book.  I asked why? She said that while we are in Batavia, I can set up a new checking account as my current bank does not have branches there.  She likes her bank, so we are going there. It is a local bank. Called the Bank of Castile.  
A month to go now!!!*


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 15, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *This afternoon, I am meeting Julie at a furniture store in Batavia to start picking out furniture.  She suggested I make a list of all the furniture and things I need, even if this place does not sell it. Then we can check off what we have gotten.
> Then she says, Oh, by the way, bring your check book.  I asked why? She said that while we are in Batavia, I can set up a new checking account as my current bank does not have branches there.  She likes her bank, so we are going there. It is a local bank. Called the Bank of Castile.
> A month to go now!!!*



I just noticed this thread and read your OP. I will be following this, as I recently turned 70 and live in a fairly high-maintenance home in the woods in Bristol, south of Rochester. I heat with wood and coal and it's getting old.

I'm fine for a few years yet (hopefully) but I have a lifetime full of "junk" (not to mention a barn full of machinery) that I will have to get rid of one way or the other when the time comes to move. And I may move out-of-state, not sure on that yet.

I'm assuming you are tackling this process alone (meaning no S.O.) as I will be.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 15, 2020)

Marie, take a measuring tape this afternoon! You want to be sure that whatever you choose is going to fit in your new place.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 16, 2020)

*Well..here is what I got. Only things I did not get pics of were the bed, headboard and matching night stand. I am getting two of the day chairs...and two chairs that go with the dinette table.
The other chair is one of those motorized lift chairs....I need to submit a form to Medicare and they will reimburse me for part of the cost of the chair as it is considered "medical equipment"





 *


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 16, 2020)

Your new things are going to be delivered to your new place, right?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 16, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well..here is what I got. Only things I did not get pics of were the bed, headboard and matching night stand. I am getting two of the day chairs...and two chairs that go with the dinette table.
> The other chair is one of those motorized lift chairs....I need to submit a form to Medicare and they will reimburse me for part of the cost of the chair as it is considered "medical equipment"
> 
> View attachment 122873View attachment 122875
> ...


I thought they only gave you the cost of the motor, not the cost of the entire chair.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 16, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I thought they only gave you the cost of the motor, not the cost of the entire chair.


Right..just the motor. That is why I said Part of the cost. But it will be a couple hundred off the cost of the chair. Works for me.  LOL


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 16, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Your new things are going to be delivered to your new place, right?



Yes. The headboard and nightstand will be on back order...supply chain slowdown and all. But I will have everything else ready to go at move in. I am going to the place to sign my lease and get my keys on the 14th of October..in the morning. I am going to have them deliver that afternoon.   I will not move in to stay for a few more days, have to get the rest of my stuff packed and out of here..my house


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 16, 2020)

*So, I am feeling kind of silly.  My apartment number will be 404.  I want to put this on my front door Only have one made that says "Apartment not found" or something like that:

*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *So, I am feeling kind of silly.  My apartment number will be 404.  I want to put this on my front door Only have one made that says "Apartment not found" or something like that:
> 
> View attachment 122926*


I follow your drift.... pretty funny! How can you do it inoffensively?


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 16, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I follow your drift.... pretty funny! How can you do it inoffensively?



If I were moving to a building with a lot of younger people, I would be more apt to do it. But it was just a silly thought.  Only thing on my door will be decorations for Christmas. I guess the building holds a door decorating contest every year at the Holidays.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 17, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *So, I am feeling kind of silly.  My apartment number will be 404.  I want to put this on my front door Only have one made that says "Apartment not found" or something like that:
> 
> View attachment 122926*


Maybe a new wardrobe.






https://www.amazon.com/Shirt-Error-Page-Found-Funny/dp/B07KFXWMGD


----------



## Ronni (Sep 17, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *So, I am feeling kind of silly.  My apartment number will be 404.  I want to put this on my front door Only have one made that says "Apartment not found" or something like that:
> 
> View attachment 122926*


I think you should do it!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 19, 2020)

*Well, I spoke with the management of the park yesterday.  She said that I can sign the house over to them.  I will not get $$ for it, but I do not mind. It is not worth a lot, and I am glad to not have the hassle of trying to sell it. Needs a lot of work.  I had learned than they have often been very accomodating to seniors needing to move on. Though I do not like doing it, I did play the "old lady" card.
Just cannot for see being able to maintain the house in the future. Cannot mow the lawn, or shovel. I am amazed at how bing a weight off my shoulders it is to not have to find someone to clear the snow for me this year.  The guy who used to up to last winter, moved away this past spring.
I go to sign my lease on the 14th of October. I will have the furniture I bought delivered that afternoon.  Then just have to plan getting the stuff I am moving from here to the apartment.
We are getting a dumpster again to remove the last of the things I am not taking, as I need to have the house completly empty. I had to get permission from park manager for the dumpster..which I pay for (of course). She then asked if we could leave the dumpster an extra day so the guys can pull out the rugs and pads from the place. I said fine, but said I had planned to have the dumpster removed within a couple days of getting it.  The hauler charges by weight, and extra if you go over.  And the hauler said the last time that we have to be careful that other park residents do not try to put their own stuff into it.*


----------



## katlupe (Sep 19, 2020)

It sounds exciting! A new place, new furniture, new friends to meet! Making such a big change can be scary but I found it to be a positive impact on my life. I hope your move goes smoothly. 

Yeah, I'd keep an eye on that dumpster.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 29, 2020)

*Update: My move in date will be October 15th. I sign my lease on the 14th and the movers will come the next day. Good thing is, I am getting a dumpster for the last of the stuff I am getting rid of, and these guys will put stuff in the dumpster for me as well. 
I will post lots of pictures after I move.
I cannot wait for this busy time to end, so I can get back to regular posting here*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 29, 2020)

Marie,

Try not to wear yourself out make lots of lists and assign lots of chores to the people around you.

If a few odds and ends don't get done it won't be the end of the world!

I hope you have clear skies and sunshine on moving day!!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 29, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Marie,
> 
> Try not to wear yourself out make lots of lists and assign lots of chores to the people around you.
> 
> ...


I agree. Getting really good at delagating. I want most everything packed by this weekend, so I can relax


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 29, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> I agree. Getting really good at delagating. I want most everything packed by this weekend, so I can relax



Hope you make your goal!  It would be wonderful to face moving day refreshed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Update: My move in date will be October 15th. I sign my lease on the 14th and the movers will come the next day. Good thing is, I am getting a dumpster for the last of the stuff I am getting rid of, and these guys will put stuff in the dumpster for me as well.
> I will post lots of pictures after I move.
> I cannot wait for this busy time to end, so I can get back to regular posting here*


Good luck Marie, hope your move goes smooth and as stress free as possible.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm glad for you, Marie.  
Very exciting new beginning.  It's getting close, now!


----------



## katlupe (Oct 2, 2020)

Moving is a hard job! All that packing. The best part will be putting it all together in your new place.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 2, 2020)

@Marie5656 

Remember to file your change of address with the USPS!

https://moversguide.usps.com/mgo/disclaimer?referral=UMOVE


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 2, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> @Marie5656
> 
> Remember to file your change of address with the USPS!
> 
> https://moversguide.usps.com/mgo/disclaimer?referral=UMOVE


On my to do list.       

Just called to cancel my homeowners insurance. Guy said great...what day. I told him, and he said good. Let us know when you turn in the car's plates. What? The plates? Now..keep in mind I had already spoken to them about my move, and getting renters insurance and all. 
I said..I am NOT canceling my auto...JUST homeowners. He said...so, you are not moving out of state? Nope..never said I was leaving the state, Glad I was paying attention. I did verify several times that I was not canceling auto insurance.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2020)

I can't remember the exact date of your move, @Marie5656 

But isn't it this week?  Maybe one of the next few days?
It seems to me, a very exciting time for you!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 10, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I can't remember the exact date of your move, @Marie5656
> 
> But isn't it this week?  Maybe one of the next few days?
> It seems to me, a very exciting time for you!



I go on Wednesday the 14th to sign my lease and pay my rent and security. I move in on the 15th.  I will be talking delivery of the furniture I ordered on the 14th.
I am also packing up my car with some things to move in on Wednesday. Mainly non perishable foods, and some fragile stuff. Also bringing my new sheets and comforter for the bed, as it is being delivered Wednesday.
Less than a week.  
I cannot wait for it all to be done. I miss my normal life. I miss visiting here and posting regularly.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2020)

It sure is a busy time and lots of work, but will feel so good, when it's done, Marie.

I'm glad you had the time to post a reply, here today!

Don't forget to take toilet paper and soap and a towel, in your first car load!


----------



## Kadee (Oct 10, 2020)

And the kettle / tea / coffee / milk and maybe a pack of biscuits


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 10, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> And the kettle / tea / coffee / milk and maybe a pack of biscuits




Yes!  Definitely a comfort kit for sitting down to rest a tired tush and sore feet at the end of the day!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 14, 2020)

*Well, signed my lease and got my keys. Moved in part of my stuff, and got delivery of stuff I bought. View is from living room window

 


 *


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 14, 2020)

Onya @Aunt Bea


----------



## Jules (Oct 14, 2020)

Looking good.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 14, 2020)

You're in! Soon, you will have everything in place  
Looks great!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2020)

It's perfect for a single person. I see you're enjoying your recliner already. The view from the window is gorgeous! Get a good night's sleep, you'll be busy tomorrow!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> It's perfect for a single person. I see you're enjoying your recliner already. The view from the window is gorgeous! Get a good night's sleep, you'll be busy tomorrow!



Yep...nice. It was nice to relax


----------



## Kadee (Oct 14, 2020)

Love your view ...and you look very comfy and relaxed


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 15, 2020)

Big day Marie for being officially a newbie in the neighborhood.  Best wishes to you and hopes for continued good health.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 15, 2020)

Looks great! Glad to see you are getting moved in. Good luck in your new home!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Oct 15, 2020)

I like it!  I like it!  Best of luck in your new home.  Your girls are beautiful, and what lovely people they must be.  Good move Marie.  Happy for you!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 16, 2020)

*I am slowing unpacking.   Working on kitchen now. I am attaching a picture of a bowl on top of my fridge.  In my family, it is fondly remembered as "The Macaroni Salad Bowl" , It is so old, I do not remember ever NOT having it.  When my mom made macaroni salad for a party or picnic, it ALWAYS went into this bowl.
Nothing else went into her cherished bowl...just Macaroni Salad. And I still get asked if I still have it.

*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am slowing unpacking.   Working on kitchen now. I am attaching a picture of a bowl on top of my fridge.  In my family, it is fondly remembered as "The Macaroni Salad Bowl" , It is so old, I do not remember ever NOT having it.  When my mom made macaroni salad for a party or picnic, it ALWAYS went into this bowl.
> Nothing else went into her cherished bowl...just Macaroni Salad. And I still get asked if I still have it.
> 
> View attachment 128568*


I think tomorrow you might fill that bowl with macaroni salad.
I'll gas up the car and we'll all come up and help you eat it.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2020)

It's nice to read your updates, Marie!
Items and little touches like that macaroni bowl, make the place more homey, with each one you add.
And the stories that go with each one, are so special.

Love the magnets on the fridge, too.  I noticed in your previous set of photo's,
that they were one of the first day items, which was another smart way of personalizing your new home!

Is that a little pad of paper or other surface, on the fridge door, that I can write a message on, when I come to the macaroni party?
I want to write, "Welcome home, Marie! Thank you for the delicious macaroni salad, too!"


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 25, 2020)

@Kaila     I am loving it here. Yes. that is a notepad.  I have also put magnets on the outside of my front door  It is a metal fire door.
BTW, I will be making a small batch of macaroni salad later today. After I go do laundry. Planning ahead for our mac salad party. LOL.

I have decided magnets will be my new collection. For fridge and front door.  Just ordered some Christmas ones from Amazon for the front door.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2020)

Now I'm craving mac salad! I just ate pasta yesterday, too.


----------

